# No wireless connection with Bionic after flashing Kinetx..



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

After bootstrapping and installing KINETX Rom, I no longer have ANY wireless connection to Verizon. I can't for the life of me figure out what caused this issue. Can anyone help me?

My system version is 5.8.894

Kernal is 2.6.35.7

Build (K)IN3TX V1.0


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Did u flash it over 901? There's a modified Kinetx meant for 901. Flashing roms not meant for 901 causes you to lose your baseband/radio and thus your connection...

Or

You just need to toggle your background data back on. Its the two arrows facing up and down in your toggles on the notification drop down.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

What he said. Pull down the notifications bar and check the status of your up/down arrow. Otherwise you are probably going to want to fxz back to 583, forever root the notifications flash 901 through stock bootloader and then flash the 901 version of kinetix

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Btw that is your problem. What I just said. You have the 8.794 kernel with the 901 radio meaning you flashed the 901 version of kinetix

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I got the Bionic today, and updated OTA to the newest one my phone would receive. I don't think it was .901. The Rom I installed was the .901 compatible version. So what can I do from here?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

GreenApplez said:


> Well I got the Bionic today, and updated OTA to the newest one my phone would receive. I don't think it was .901. The Rom I installed was the .901 compatible version. So what can I do from here?


 In that case I'm thinking you probably need to upgrade your phone to .901.


----------



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

How do I go about doing that? I'm coming from the Thunderbolt which was as simple as flashing the radio file.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

The phone won't accept the 901 update with the kintex ROM installed.. Did u try a nandroid backup?


----------



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

I got the Eclipse 2.0 Rom installed for now. Thanks for the help guys!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bwilloby46 (Feb 3, 2012)

Zog said:


> Did u flash it over 901? There's a modified Kinetx meant for 901. Flashing roms not meant for 901 causes you to lose your baseband/radio and thus your connection...
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Any chance you could point me to where the updated 901 compatible KIN3TIX ROM would be? Only links i have found so far point to megaupload site, which is no longer valid. Upgraded to 901 this week and really miss my kin3tix. Any help would be greatly appreciated? THANKS ALL!


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

GreenApplez said:


> I got the Eclipse 2.0 Rom installed for now. Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


eclipserom.com

2.1rc is out for the Bionic

i could be wrong i have not contacted nitro, but I'm assuming he is only supporting the Rom as of now on the eclipserom website


----------



## bwilloby46 (Feb 3, 2012)

crashercarlton said:


> eclipserom.com
> 
> 2.1rc is out for the Bionic
> 
> i could be wrong i have not contacted nitro, but I'm assuming he is only supporting the Rom as of now on the eclipserom website


Ya, i flashed Eclipse 2.1 a couple days ago becasue i couldnt find a valid link to Kin3tix for 901. Was really hoping for a 901 Kin3tix ROM. However, Eclipse 2.1RC is pretty good. i'm just used to Th3ory's ROMs. I've read in multiple places Dr0iddog23 has been working on it. Either way, if anyone comes across a working link that hasnt been seized by the feds, le tme know. I'll continue with exploring Eclipse for now...at least until we all get some ICS beta goodness. Thanks!!!


----------

